# loading nvidia drivers



## vasmane411 (May 22, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm a real newbie to Unix so please be gentle. I've installed X11, and trying to get the display right, using a Asus PB278 monitor and a Nvidia GTX 460 video card. When I try to install the driver following the guidance hand book for X11 using the command  `make install clean` I get the following error:


```
nvidia-driver-331.49 requires kernel source files in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1
```

When use `make deinstall` in case I did something wrong I'm told the driver is not installed, what have I done wrong?


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2014)

You've done nothing wrong, you're just missing the sources in /usr/src/. The port requires the FreeBSD sources to be able to build.


----------



## vasmane411 (May 22, 2014)

*W*here do *I* get the source file and what do put into that directory? *S*orry if that sounds very basic.


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2014)

On FreeBSD 10.0 you can use svnlite(1), for older versions you will have to install devel/subversion.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO885 ... k/svn.html


----------

